# Broadfeet® Rear Bumper Guard to secure your ride!



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Whether your car is new or old, you want to do everything possible to avoid costly repairs and breakings. Strong and reliable *bumper guard* is an easy solution you can use to prevent frequent visits to the auto body shop. Attached to the rear of your vehicle, this guard protect your vehicle against dents, scratches, nicks and chips, that might occur if you accidentally run into something or someone in the parking lot. 

*Broadfeet Motorsport Equipment* always offers great and high-quality products to their consumers. They've released *WAAG Style Rear Bumper Guard* to ensure the safety of your vehicle.

*Broadfeet® - WAAG Style Double Pipe Rear Bumper Guard* for Nissan Rogue 2008-2015 offers solid full rear bumper protection. Designed to keep your vehicle safe day in and day out with style. 



Take care of your safety and comfort now!


----------

